# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Blue Beauty Snake?

## MedusasOwl

Anybody know where I can find some good pics/information on Blue Beauties? Not looking to get one (though if I had the space, it'd sure be tempting... but I hear they're pretty nippy) just looking for more art ref  :Smile:  Plus I'm just intrigued. The few pics I've found on google are lovely, but I'm sure there's got to be more or better ones somewhere on the net. My google-fu fails me.  I'm having a hard time pinning down their scientific name, even.  These are Vietnamese, yes?

----------


## rabernet

I had a great reply with lots of links to pictures and the Latin name, but I wasn't able to get it posted before the site went down. I KNEW I should have copied it before hitting submit, but didn't. If I get some time later, I'll try to go back and find all those links for you again. A few were some really good pictures!

----------


## Shelby

Blue beauties are one of the biggest rat snake species.. there are different beauty species. Taiwanese beauties, blue beauties.. the related cave dwelling rat snake.. etc.

Elaphe taeniura is the scientific name. Elaphe is the rat snake genus.

Try looking on kingsnake or fauna classifieds for ads with pictures.

----------


## MedusasOwl

Thanks guys!  Every lil bit helps!  I think these snakes are aptly named... just beautiful.

----------


## daniel1983

here are a few taiwan beauties for sale:
http://www.exoticsbynature.com/select_taiwan.html

I have seen both in person....beautiful and fast  :Wink:

----------


## MedusasOwl

Gack, forgot to reply to this, thank you for the link Daniel!  :Smile:   They really are gorgeous, and I hear they're entertaining to watch in their tanks too.  Lots of personality, but on the nervous side.

The danger of researching different species for Medusa art is I have a bad habit of falling in love with them.  I SO want a Vietnamese Blue Beauty someday now.  In the far distant future when we have the room for a 6' to 9' rat snake... They're so breathtaking. And though long, it sounds like they wouldn't get to rabbit eating girth, which is a plus for me.  Still can't find a good caresheet though... 

I did find these guys, who breed them and thus lead me to believe that when I'm ready a few years when we *are* ready will still be breeding them so I can get a nice cb baby.  When the time comes, I'll probably write them with 101 questions so I can treat him or her right.  :Love:

----------


## frankykeno

Oh BHB!  They are south of us and I've heard are wonderful people though I've not had the pleasure of doing business with them yet.

They have some stunningly gorgeous snakes though.  I think they are the breeders of the Sunset Ball Python if memory serves.


~~Jo~~

----------


## Colin Vestrand

> Oh BHB! They are south of us


i think just about everyone is!

----------


## frankykeno

LMAO!  Nah all of the UP and Canada is north of me!  That gives me a certain amount of comfort though today when I woke up to a ton of fresh snow I kind of feel like I'm in the frigid north of nowhere! LOL


~~Jo~~

----------


## MedusasOwl

Yay, I was hoping somebody would give me the dirt on these guys! I'm pleased to hear good things, thank you Jo! I'm so silly planning SO far ahead like this, but... I just cannot help myself.  :Smile:  The danger is in how quickly I go from "Oh, probably not..." to "Ooh, someday!" to "I need snake now!" But Vietnamese blues need a *lot* of room I know we don't have, so like the puppy we won't get without having a yard first... I can/will/must wait.  :Aww: 

So far what I've found from scouring the net are...

Pros:
1) SO PRETTY
2) Lots of personality
3) Active night OR day, climbers, very entertaining to watch
4)Gets big, but not rabbit eating big
5) Did I mention pretty?

Cons:
1) Can't find caresheet
2) Lots of personality (can be nervous snakes)
3) Needs high humidity for shedding, which'd be tricky in a decorative tank
4) Not rabbit eating big but LONG and active, needs a big ol tank and lots of food!
5) Very active, not a lap snake

So far so good, really. The biggest con is #1, but I know where to find people who keep them to pester about temps so that'll be something. And by the time we have the space for it, we'll hopefully have moved to Oregon somewhere where it's not quite so arid, and that will help humidity issues for all our snakes. I'm glad Gomez is in a tub, because even so I have to mist him now and then. Someday! BHB is staying in my snake bookmark folder in the meantime.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Colin Vestrand

i don't think you have to worry THAT much about size... most only get around 6'. the most common captive species, the taiwanese stripe-tailed rat snake (Elaphe taeniura friesei) has a record size of only 7'9".  there's a breeder not too far from where i live that has bred them with some regularity and i had a lengthy discussion with him at a show last fall.  
they're a nervous snake, but most are very temperature tolerant because of the mountainous regions they are from.  i suspect that if you get a CBB very young neonate you should be good to go.

----------


## MedusasOwl

Oh, excellent!  All the better!  Thank you, kzooherpetoculturist!  :Smile:   Still, as active as I hear they are I'm sure he or she would need a lot more room than my ball python.  It does my fiancee's nerves good to know I'm willing to wait till we have more room, she feels a bit claustrophobic as it is.

And ou're preaching to the choir on captive bred babies.  :Wink:   Both my boys are cb and I wouldn't have it any other way.  Easier on them, and easier on me.

----------


## kenatk

If you're interested in a caresheet, here's a breeder that propagates the Vietnamese Blue Beauty snake:
BHB Enterprises
If you contact them they'll probably be able to fax or email a caresheet on over to you.
I'm thinking of getting one of these animals as well, to complete my collection. I'll probably purchase one in the next 6 to 8 months, depending.
Anyway, I hope the people at BHB can help you  :Smile: 
Have a good day.

----------


## MedusasOwl

Yes, those are the breeders I'm going to go with when I'm ready, Kenatk  :Smile:   You're right, I should just go ahead and write them for more info.  I'm really in love with these snakes, just lovely!  

If you do get one from them, I'd love to see pics and hear about your experiences! Heck, I'd want to hear about it no matter where you get it  :Wink:

----------

